# 27 oder 24 Zoll Monitor?



## xnotnax (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Kann mir einer sagen wie viel Zoll ich nehmen soll? Mein Schreibtisch hat eine Tiefe von 80cm. Auf den Monitor möchte ich dann such Filme in 3 D gucken  :S 

Danke für eure Antwortten 
MfG Sven


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

wen du 80cm weg bist kannst du gut 27" nehmen


----------



## Schkaff (9. Oktober 2012)

also ich hab einen 27zoll ca. 1,5 armlängen vor mir und empfinde ihn manchmal als zu groß. Bei nem kumpel fühl ich mich mit nem 24zöller unter gleichen bedingungen wohler bzw. angenehmer für die augen. 
Abgesehn davon hat ein 24er ein etwas knackigeres bild als ein 27er, was auf dem abstand der pixel zueinander beruht.


----------



## xnotnax (9. Oktober 2012)

Ok  also doch Ehr 24 Zoll.

Bei einen größeren Bildschirm verringern sich doch glaub ich auch die fps oder irre ich mich da?
Wichtig ist halt noch das ich Filme in 3D gucken möchte habe da aber noch nie etwas von einen mindestens Abstand gehört


----------



## Schkaff (9. Oktober 2012)

> Bei einen größeren Bildschirm verringern sich doch glaub ich auch die fps oder irre ich mich da?



nee, die haben doch die gleiche auflösung. deswegen sind auch beim 27" die pixel etwas weiter auseinander. Naja ich hatte mich damals auch nicht nach dem mindestabstand gerichtet, sondern nach gefühl entschieden. Ist ohnehin nur ein Orientierungswert. Was 3D angeht, bin ich überfragt. Aber falls du dich für ein paar modelle entschieden hast und unsicher bist, guck sie dir in der nähe bei mediamarkt oder saturn vorher an und vergleiche sie rein gefühlsmäßig miteinander, welcher dir besser liegt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

ich hock 40cm weit weg also denk ich das bei 80cm ein 27er drin ist, ist aber auch wieder geschmacksasche am besten einfach ausprobieren irgendwo wo es beide größen gibt


----------



## robbe (9. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Abstand optimal ist, muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Ich bin eher der Typ, der nicht so viel Abstand brauch, sitze von meinem 27" so 60-80cm weg und das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Würde auch nie wieder was kleineres als 27" kaufen, wenn dann eher noch größer. Aber da ist die Auswahl leider ziemlich dünn und mit Full HD kommt man da auch nicht mehr weit, was wieder mehr Aufwand für die Graka bedeuten würde.

Wie auch immer, schau dir im Laden, oder besser noch bei Freunden, den Unterschied an und entscheide dann.


----------



## xnotnax (9. Oktober 2012)

Da gehen ja die Meinungen bzw. Geschmäcker weit auseinander  ich denke mal ich gucke selber nochmal aber zu den mindestabstand bei 3D weiß niemand was oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Mindestabstand vor einem Monitor (egal ob 3D oder nicht) ist technisch gesehen so klein, dass es rein aufs persönliche empfinden Ankommt wie nahe oder weit man vor einem Bildschirm sitzen will.

Nur ums noch anzusprechen: ich sitze hier vor nem 27er (und will nie wieder nen kleineren haben ), das aber nur, wenn auch die entsprechende Auflösung anliegt, heißt der Pixelabstand mir nicht zu groß wird.
Einen 27er mit "nur" FullHD werde ich mir nicht antun (auch weil mir der größere TFT dann nichts bringt wenn der Platz darauf effektiv der gleiche ist, nur alles größer wird...) - und wenn du dir ne 2560er Auflösung holen willst dann wird dich vielleicht schon der Preisrahmen ein wenig abschrecken können.


----------

